# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  2 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Σε 15 μέρες απο σήμερα το *naytilia.gr* κλείνει δύο χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## lifesea

> Σε 15 μέρες απο σήμερα το *naytilia.gr* κλείνει δύο χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο.


εεεε....θα το γιορτασουμε *βεβαιως - βεβαιως*

----------


## v.g.

Νομιζω πως σε αυτη την περιπτωση χωρανε μπουζουκια στο παιχνιδι...  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Λοιπόν, σας παρακαλώ μέχρι την Κυριακή 7/1/07 να πείτε τις προτάσεις σας για το πώς θέλετε να γιορτάσουμε τα γενέθλια του Naytilia.

Ετσι ώστε να δωθεί και ο απαραίτητος χρόνος για τις συμμετοχές των μελών και να προλάβουμε να το διοργανώσουμε σωστά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα συμφωνήσω με την *Vasiliki* περιέργο βέβαια  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν διαφωνώ  :Wink:  
Να ακούσουμε και άλλες προτάσεις  :Confused:  
Να γίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένοι και οι συμμετοχές να είναι πραγματικές μην κλείσουμε κανένα τραπέζι τεραστιο και πάμε οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι κουκουλοφόροι  :Razz:  

Σας περιμένουμε όλους !!!

----------


## joyce

Kalimera se olous sas! :Smile:  
Eyxomai se sas kai tis oikogeneies sas na exete ygeia kai agapi. Kali xronia  :Very Happy: 

Fysika kai prepei na giortasoume ta 2 xronia tou ''naytilia.gr'' kai apaiteitai kali organwsi. H symmetoxi tha paiksei simantiko rolo gia to meros synepws epifylassomai na protinw. 
Opws kai na'xei egw proswpika tha frontisw na parevrethw pasei thysia. :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

δεν βλεπω προτασεις....

μονο τα μπουζουκια???  :Wink: 

Εφη προτεινω το μερος που ειχες αναφερει στην συναντηση...δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Να μπορουμε να σπαμε πιατα εκει που θα παμε. 

Οταν λεμε μπουζουκια εννοουμε πιστα ή club?

----------


## v.g.

Οταν λεμε μπουζουκια εννοουμε πιστα, καμια λαιβ σκηνη, κλαμπ η τελος παντων κατι οπου χορευεις κιολας και ειναι για τις λιγο πιο μεγαλες ωρες και δεν καθεσαι απλα σε μια καρεκλα ολο το βραδυ.
Κατι τετοιο ελεγα εγω παντως...Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφωνουν οι υπολοιποι!
Αυτο που ανεφερε η Εφη,το Βlack light αν δεν κανω λαθος, πιστευω πως ειναι καλη ιδεα!

----------


## efouskayak

Μου ήρθε και άλλη καλύτερη αν θέλετε Live ελληνική μουσική... θα επανέλθω με την προταση...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Να μπορουμε να σπαμε πιατα εκει που θα παμε. 
> 
> Οταν λεμε μπουζουκια εννοουμε πιστα ή club?


 
Εσένα σε βλέπω για το πιατάδικο club...

----------


## Eleni

εγώ λέω να πάμε Πηνελόπη και Μνηστήρες ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το θέμα είναι όσοι εκφράζουμε απόψεις να έρθουμε και όλας και όχι απλά να λέμε την πρόταση μας .....

Το μαγαζί είναι καλό έχω πάει στο Παγκράτι είναι .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

¶πλά θα παρακαλέσω όσοι δηλώσετε συμμετοχή να έρθετε και εσείς που δεν θα μπορέσετε τελικά να παραυρεθείτε απλά να μας ενημερώσετε να μην περιμένουμε.

----------


## Petros

Τοσα πιατα κ μπουκαλια θα πανε χαμενα. Ειναι κριμα...

----------


## lifesea

γνωμη μου καλυτερα να παμε σε bar για παραδειγμα το BLACK LIGHT γιατι ετσι δεν θα δεσμευτουμε στα ατομα....εαν παμε σε μεζεδοπωλειο σιγουρα θα αντμετωπισουμε προβλημα με τον χορο-τραπεζια....

----------


## v.g.

Ασε που για να παρκαρεις στο παγκρατι μονο με αιτηση στον υπουργο...

Κατι οπου να εχει και παρκιν καλυτερα!

Black light βρισκεις παντως τριγυρω!

----------


## lifesea

> Ασε που για να παρκαρεις στο παγκρατι μονο με αιτηση στον υπουργο...
> 
> Κατι οπου να εχει και παρκιν καλυτερα!
> 
> Black light βρισκεις παντως τριγυρω!


συμφωνω και εγω καλυτερα black light....εχει και ωραια θεα... :Wink:

----------


## joyce

Psifizw ki egw Black Light!!

O DJ (Babis) ektos tou oti kanei apithano programma (80's-90's), dexetai kai paraggelies  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

`Εφη any news???

----------


## efouskayak

Τα γενέθλια του Naytilia θα γίνουν στις 9/2/2007 με την επιστροφή του Νίκου. 

Το πού τώρα ??????????????????  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   ακόμα το ψάχνουμε

----------


## lifesea

*MECCA* 

στο ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ . . . . .

----------


## v.g.

Αλλο???? (10 χαρακτηρες)

----------


## efouskayak

Λοιπόν επειδή δεν βγάζουμε άκρη με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δώστε συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, η μία είναι το MECCA. Να ανοίξουμε μια ψηφοφορία και οτι βγεί.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## v.g.

Δεν παμε για κανα καφεδακι να το συζητησουμε?

Που να σκεφτομαι τωρα....εχω να τελειωσω και ενα σχεδιο....

----------


## lifesea

> Αλλο???? (10 χαρακτηρες)


εσυ γιατι πεταγεσε?

δεν σου αρεσε το MECCA?  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> εσυ γιατι πεταγεσε?
> 
> δεν σου αρεσε το MECCA?


 
οχι ιδιαιτερα.. ειδικα για παρτυ!

 :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν παμε για κανα καφεδακι να το συζητησουμε?
> 
> Που να σκεφτομαι τωρα....εχω να τελειωσω και ενα σχεδιο....


Για να δούμε.....

----------


## Petros

Αποκριες ποτε εχουμε? Να το καναμε μασκε το παρτυ. Να μην ξερουμε ποιος ηρθε και ποιος οχι. Χαχα

----------


## Eleni

Εγώ θα ντυθώ καπετάνιος χιχιχι (απόκριες δε ξέρω πότε έχουμε)




> Αποκριες ποτε εχουμε? Να το καναμε μασκε το παρτυ. Να μην ξερουμε ποιος ηρθε και ποιος οχι. Χαχα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τα γενέθλια του Naytilia θα γίνουν στις 9/2/2007 με την επιστροφή του Νίκου. 
> 
> Το πού τώρα ??????????????????    ακόμα το ψάχνουμε


Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 07/02/07  Ημέρα Τετάρτη είναι ?

----------


## Petros

Τεταρτη Νικο να θελουνε πολλοι να το ξενυχτησουνε λιγο δυσκολο. Εκτος αν κανουμε κατι χαλαρο.

Εσυ για 7/2 τι εχεις στο πονηρο μυαλο σου?

----------


## Alex

*kalimera kai apo mena, kapoioi me xerete kapoioi oxi*
*kali ebdomada kai kali xronia me ygeia se olous mas.*

*Ayto pou tha ithela na proteino einai na noikiasoume, an eimaste polloi, ena skafaki kai na kanoume ekei ena partaki.*
*ai o kathenas na ferei pota kai diafora.*
*Pos sas fainetai i idea?*

----------


## efouskayak

> *kalimera kai apo mena, kapoioi me xerete kapoioi oxi*
> *kali ebdomada kai kali xronia me ygeia se olous mas.*
> 
> *Ayto pou tha ithela na proteino einai na noikiasoume, an eimaste polloi, ena skafaki kai na kanoume ekei ena partaki.*
> *ai o kathenas na ferei pota kai diafora.*
> *Pos sas fainetai i idea?*


Καλώς την  :Very Happy:  !!!

Δύσκολο το βλέπω αλλα για να δούμε ...  :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

κανενα νεο???

----------


## v.g.

Μπα, τα ιδια θα λεγα....

same shit different day....! :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Μπα, τα ιδια θα λεγα....
> 
> same shit different day....!



ετσι ετσι...

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα*
** 
*όλα γίνονται με λίγη οργάνωση, αν θέλετε μπορώ να το κοιτάξω εγώ. Αρκεί να υπάρχει συμμετοχή και σαφώς να αρέσει η ιδέα.*

----------


## Giorgos_D

> *kalimera kai apo mena, kapoioi me xerete kapoioi oxi*
> *kali ebdomada kai kali xronia me ygeia se olous mas.*
> 
> *Ayto pou tha ithela na proteino einai na noikiasoume, an eimaste polloi, ena skafaki kai na kanoume ekei ena partaki.*
> *ai o kathenas na ferei pota kai diafora.*
> *Pos sas fainetai i idea?*


Αν είναι να ταξιδέψουμε κιόλας καλή ιδέα....

Το συζητάγαμε παλιότερα και με τον Αστερία!

----------


## v.g.

> Αν είναι να ταξιδέψουμε κιόλας καλή ιδέα....
> 
> Το συζητάγαμε παλιότερα και με τον Αστερία!


 
Και που ναυαγησε μετα το θεμα?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δε ναυάγησε, απλά δε συνέχισε... Μάλλον δεν ξεκίνησε.... Μια ιδέα ήταν....

Αλήθεια που χάθηκε ο Αστερίας?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΣΑΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ Η ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ !!!
*2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAYTLIA.GR* 
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!!

----------


## lifesea

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!


ΜΦΧ.  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## cortomaltese

Χρονια καλα και καλοταξιδα

----------


## nikosK

Aν και φρέσκος στο φορουμ,εύχομαι κ εγω χρονια πολλά και καλοτάξιδα, καλές θάλασσες παιδιά

----------


## emmylito

> ΣΑΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ Η ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ !!!
> *2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAYTLIA.GR* 
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!!


ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΑΚΙ...

----------


## Stella

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΤΗΚΑ

----------


## efouskayak

Χρόνια μας Πολλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## joyce

:Very Happy:   KI APO MENA XRONIA POLLA KAI.... SMOOTH SEAS  :Wink:  !!

Ante, apofasisate pou kai pote tha ginei to party??

----------


## Alex

*χρονια πολλα καλοταξιδα και απο μένα*

----------


## Petros

Pali arga apo mena, xronia polla sto forum. Itan pragmatika kati pou xreiazotan i naytilia kai oloi emeis pou asxoloumaste me aytin.

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν και με πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, χρόνια πολλά στο naytilia.gr και από εμένα. Πάντα επιτυχίες.

----------


## Nikolas78

Εχουν περάσει ήδη μερικές μέρες, ωστόσο έστω και καθηστερημένα θέλω να ευχηθώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά στο naytilia.gr για τα 2 χρόνια υπαρξής του...και να τα κατοστήσει! (γιατί όχι!)

Επίσης εύχομαι υγεία και ό,τι καλύτερο για τα μέλη του το 2007!

Έδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου η παρουσία μου ήταν ισχνή ομολογώ αλλά περιμένω χαλαρότερες μέρες και περισσότερο naytilia.gr σύντομα!

----------


## Alex

*Γεια και απο μενα και καλή εβδομάδα,*
*τελικά αποφασίστηκε για για τον εορτασμό τί θα γίνει ?*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ θα είμαι Αθήνα στις 05/02/07, Προτείνω στις 07/02/07 ημέρα Τετάρτη να το γιορτάσουμε .
Προτείνω την συγκεκριμμένη ημερομηνία γιατι το σκ αν ο καιρός μου το επιτρέψει θα είμαι και πάλι στην Νάξο λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων. 
Υπάρχει και η άλλη σκέψη να κάνετε την συνάντηση χωρίς την παρουσία μου...
Ακούω τις προτάσεις σας...............................

----------


## efouskayak

Εγω λέω να είσαι και εσύ Νίκο ... δεν γίνονται γενέθλια αλλιώς

----------


## lifesea

....ε γιατι δεν το κανουμε την ημερομηνια που προτεινει ο Νικος?

μην μου πειτε οτι δεν εχει τυχη να ξενυχτσετε μεσοβδομαδα *ΠΟΤΕ*??

----------


## v.g.

> ....ε γιατι δεν το κανουμε την ημερομηνια που προτεινει ο Νικος?
> 
> μην μου πειτε οτι δεν εχει τυχη να ξενυχτσετε μεσοβδομαδα *ΠΟΤΕ*??


*ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕ* ομως!

----------


## lifesea

δεν διαβαζεις τα προηγουμενα ποστ Βασσιλικη???  :Razz: 

2 φορες το εχει προτεινει,,,,7/02/2007

----------


## v.g.

Ποτέ όχι πότε!

----------


## lifesea

xa xa xa xa xa xa xa

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγω λέω να είσαι και εσύ Νίκο ... δεν γίνονται γενέθλια αλλιώς


οκ
οπότε συμφωνείτε για τις 07/02/07 ????

----------


## lifesea

....ε αφου δεν απανταει κανεις,να ξεκινησω εγω...
συμφωνω με 7/2/2007 

αντε  να βλεπω δηλωσεις....

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν όλα πάνε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, 7/2 θα βρίσκομαι Αθήνα, οπότε προς το παρόν συμφωνώ και εγώ για την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία.

----------


## Asterias

Κ Εγώ Μέσα!!!

----------


## Petros

Κι εγω μεσα ειμαι εκτος απροοπτου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οκ κανονίστηκε για 07/02 για να προλάβουμε να ενημερώσουμε .
¶λλο θέμα που προκύπτει είναι για το που ????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει ακόμα για το μέρος. Πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε χέχρι αύριο έτσι να προλάβουμε να ενημερώσουμε έγκαιρα τα μέλη μας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι λέτε Βόρεια Προάστεια
η Νότια Προάστεια ????

----------


## Petros

Να ανηφορησουμε Βορεια αυτη τη φορα λεω.

Ξερεις κανενα καλο μαγαζι εκει στα μερη σου να προτεινεις?

(Σιγουρα ξερεις αφου εχουμε παει αλλα ρητορικη ερωτηση).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον ΖΥΘΟ λέω θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε άνετα μετα ανα θέλουμε μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε για ποτάκι δίπλα...... :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Mια χαρα ακουγεται. Να δουμε και ποιοι θα δηλωσουν συμμετοχη. Θελω και καινουργια ατομα πολλα αυτη τη φορα να γινουν δημοσιες σχεσεις. Χαχα.

----------


## v.g.

Εγω αν και μενω Βορεια θα προτιμουσα Πειραια και για ποτο οχι για φαγητο!
Αλλα αυτη ειναι δικη μου γνωμη.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγω αν και μενω Βορεια θα προτιμουσα Πειραια και για ποτο οχι για φαγητο!
> Αλλα αυτη ειναι δικη μου γνωμη.


 
πες μας και που θα ήθελες εκτός απο την περιοχή ????

----------


## gvaggelas

Αφού αποφασιστεί το που μήπως θα ήταν εύκολο να δώσετε και την διεύθυνση (διότι από Αθήνα δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα).

Thanks

----------


## v.g.

Θα σου πουμε. Θα σου φτιαξουμε και χαρτη!! :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Εγω αν και μενω Βορεια θα προτιμουσα Πειραια και για ποτο οχι για φαγητο!
> Αλλα αυτη ειναι δικη μου γνωμη.


δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να φαμε στον ΖΥΘΟ....

θα ελεγα ναι στον Ζυθο....και δεν θα εχουμε και προβλημα παρκαρισματος...

----------


## v.g.

Ναι αλλα εκει ειχε Μπυρες...εγω χρειαζομαι κατι που να εχει ποτα!

και σφηνακια...πολλα!

----------


## efouskayak

Ειδες τι κάνουν οι κακές παρέες  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Ειδες τι κάνουν οι κακές παρέες


xa xa xa . . . . . .

δεν εχει μονο μπυρες.....απ'ολα εχει....!!!!

----------


## v.g.

Ασε εχω καταστραφει..
Απο την αλλη τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ο Ζυθος ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου που σημαινει λιγοτερη οδηγηση υπο την επιρρεια του αλκοολ...Χμμμμ....

Εχετε παει ποτε στο *Ποτοπωλειο* στην Πανορμου???

----------


## lifesea

> Ασε εχω καταστραφει..
> Απο την αλλη τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ο Ζυθος ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου που σημαινει λιγοτερη οδηγηση υπο την επιρρεια του αλκοολ...Χμμμμ....
> 
> Εχετε παει ποτε στο *Ποτοπωλειο* στην Πανορμου???


η Εφη τελικα εχει δικιο . . . . κανεις κακες παρεες.... χα χα χα χα  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ασε εχω καταστραφει..
> Απο την αλλη τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ο Ζυθος ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου που σημαινει λιγοτερη οδηγηση υπο την επιρρεια του αλκοολ...Χμμμμ....
> 
> Εχετε παει ποτε στο *Ποτοπωλειο* στην Πανορμου???


 
Πρόβλημα με το παρκάρισμα. Να πάμε σε ένα μέρος που δεν θα φάμε ώρες για το παρκάρισμα.
Λοιπόν Πειραιά ή Ζύθο ????

----------


## Petros

Ας αποφασισουμε κατι να παμε, κοντευουν οι μερες.

----------


## lifesea

> Ας αποφασισουμε κατι να παμε, κοντευουν οι μερες.


μπα εμφανιστηκες?  :Razz:   :Razz: 

*ΖΥΘΟ*

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα γίνει στον Πειραιά απλά πείετ μέρος.

----------


## v.g.

Ιστιοπλοϊκος?

----------


## lifesea

> Ιστιοπλοϊκος?


παρακμη.προσωπικη αποψη ε...

ΜECCA???

----------


## efouskayak

Νίκο αποφάσισε εσύ γιατι δεν βγαίνει άκρη... θα αρχίσουμε πάλι απο την αρχή.

----------


## Petros

O Καπετανιος οριζει που θα παει το καραβι το τρελλο το σαπιοκαραβο...Με τους ναυτες τους τρελλους τους πειρατες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο αποφάσισε εσύ γιατι δεν βγαίνει άκρη... θα αρχίσουμε πάλι απο την αρχή.


 
Πως το λένε το μαγαζί που πήγαμε τελευταία φορά Έφη ?

----------


## lifesea

> Πως το λένε το μαγαζί που πήγαμε τελευταία φορά Έφη ?


*MECCA*...στο Μικρολιμανο εαν ρωτας εμενα?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Την Τετάρτη στις 07/02/2007 και ώρα 21:00 σας περιμένουνμε να γιορτάσουμε στο MECCΑ* 
_τα δύο χρόνια λειτουργιας της ιστοσελίδας μας._
_Περιμένουμε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή ......_

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ είμαι μέσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ θα είμαι  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

*και εγω ειμαι μεσα*  :Wink:

----------


## joyce

Kalimera se olous sas!! :Very Happy:  
Opwsdipote kai tha symmetexw sti synantisi ki elpizw na exoume apartia.
Tha fame kai tourta??  :Wink:  (Sokolatenia kata protimisi!!) 
Ante kai tou xronou :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Mεσα κι εγω.

Πετρος + ?.

(Θα ξερω Παρασκευη για το ?).

----------


## lifesea

> Mεσα κι εγω.
> 
> Πετρος + ?.
> 
> (Θα ξερω Παρασκευη για το ?).


οχι που θα εμενες εξω εσυ.... :Razz: 

καπετανιεεεεεε(Νικο)....τουρτα θα κοψουμε?

----------


## Petros

Αφου ξερεις τρελενομαι για τετοια.

----------


## v.g.

Εφη δεν ελεγε κατι ο Νικος για μια μεγαααααααααλη σοκολατενα τουρτα και δωρα για τα μελη??

Κατι δεν ακουσες και συ?   :Cool:

----------


## lifesea

> Αφου ξερεις τρελενομαι για τετοια.


να το κοιταξεις...ειναι σοβαρη η κατασταση σου....

Εφη ο Πετρος ειναι εκτος θεματος παλι :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

xa xa xa xa xa

----------


## Petros

Παλι terminator to the rescue?

----------


## v.g.

> Αφου ξερεις τρελενομαι για τετοια.


Τι ακριβως εννοεις με τετοια??

----------


## lifesea

no comment

----------


## lifesea

> Εφη δεν ελεγε κατι ο Νικος για μια μεγαααααααααλη σοκολατενα τουρτα και δωρα για τα μελη??
> 
> Κατι δεν ακουσες και συ?


ναι ναι τωρα που το λες το θυμαμαι...το ειπε και μαλιστα επεμενε κιολας :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

Ναι και επεμενε και για τα δωρα, ενω του λεγαμε πως δεν ειναι αναγκη..! Αλλα εκει αυτος..Θα μας φερει ειπε κατι απο τη Ναξο...κατι τετοιο!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Εφη δεν ελεγε κατι ο Νικος για μια μεγαααααααααλη σοκολατενα τουρτα και δωρα για τα μελη??
> 
> Κατι δεν ακουσες και συ?


Τώρα εμένα λές ή την lifesea... :Confused:  
Πάντως αν λές εμένα εγώ σίγουρα το άκουσα

----------


## efouskayak

> να το κοιταξεις...ειναι σοβαρη η κατασταση σου....
> 
> Εφη ο Πετρος ειναι εκτος θεματος παλι  
> 
> xa xa xa xa xa


Ντά ντά Πέτρο... ντα ντά  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Τι ακριβως εννοεις με τετοια??


Τρελός είναι γενικός άστο όσα λιγότερα ξέρεις τόσο καλύτερα χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Petros

Λοιπον δεν ξεκινησε καλα ο μηνας. Φταιω εγω που ανοιγω κουβεντα μαζι σας. Μονος μου και 3 εσεις αντε να βγαλω ακρη.

Οταν λεω αυτα εννοω τις συναντησεις, χορους στα τραπεζια, γλεντια κτλ.

Οσο για το τρελος θα ηθελα να ξερεις terminator οτι...

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.

(Αλλα αν δεν ταιριαζαμε δε θα συμπεθεριαζαμε ολοι εδω μεσα).

----------


## Petros

Για να επανελθουμε στο θεμα, θελουμε δηλωσεις συμμετοχης να ξερουμε ποιοι θα ειμαστε.

----------


## v.g.

Γιατι το λες συνεχεια αυτο, τρεις εσεις και ενας εγω??
Μηπως κανεις διακρισεις??? Μηπως νιωθεις καπως υποτιμημενος???? εεεε??????
Δε θυμαμαι να φτιαξαμε καμια ομαδα.
Δεν εχει τρεις και ενας.. Εγω μετραω τεσσερις.

----------


## Petros

Kαθολου βρε αφου ξερεις πως το ευχαριστιεμαι να σας πειραζω. Τα ζηταει και ο οργανισμος σας.

----------


## v.g.

Ο δικος μου οργανισμος δεν ζηταει κατι τετοιο

----------


## efouskayak

> Οσο για το τρελος θα ηθελα να ξερεις terminator οτι...
> 
> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.
> 
> (Αλλα αν δεν ταιριαζαμε δε θα συμπεθεριαζαμε ολοι εδω μεσα).


Με τρέλα και κορδέλαααααααααααααααααα !!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Τώρα εμένα λές ή την lifesea... 
> Πάντως αν λές εμένα εγώ σίγουρα το άκουσα


αρα ολοι το ακουσαμε αυτο....εεε???  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά και περιμένω με αγωνία

----------


## Petros

Να παρει και μια καραμελα για εμας που δε τρωμε τη σοκολατινα πεστε του.

----------


## efouskayak

> Να παρει και μια καραμελα για εμας που δε τρωμε τη σοκολατινα πεστε του.


Και εγώ ψηφίζω καραμέλαααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Petros

Ας φερει εκει 6-7 ειδη να εχει ο κοσμος να διαλεγει.

(Αληθεια γιατι δε μιλαει ο Captain?)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν σχετικά με την Τούρτα θα μας την κάνουν δώρο η Elentsa και η Lifesea που είχαν γεννέθλια ...... :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Eleni θα ερθεις τελικα? Να ξερουμε ποσες τουρτες να περιμενουμε.

----------


## v.g.

> Λοιπόν σχετικά με την Τούρτα θα μας την κάνουν δώρο η Elentsa και η Lifesea που είχαν γεννέθλια ......


Δεν ξερω τι λες εσυ, παντως εγω λεω: μμμμμμ....καραμελα!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

Εντάξει μετά απο πολύ κόπο καταλήξαμε στο που θα πάμε και στο τι γευση τουρτά θέλουμε .... ελα τώρα σιγά σιγά να δούμε και ποιός θα την φέρει...

----------


## lifesea

> Λοιπόν σχετικά με την Τούρτα θα μας την κάνουν δώρο η Elentsa και η Lifesea που είχαν γεννέθλια ......


xa xa xa xa  το αλλο με τον ΤΟΤΟ  σας το εχω πει???

ΜΦΧ.

αααα...δεν μου ειπατε εχετε και προτιμηση το Ζαχαροπλαστειο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

¶λλος για την συνάντηση μας................

----------


## efouskayak

Αλλος για την βάρκα μαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Petros + 0 telika. (agw-wp ktl ktl na mi ginomai koyrastikos).

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Υπολογίστε άλλα δύο άτομα. Ελπίζω να μην μου τύχει κάτι έκτακτο. θα σας δω στην συνάντηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για την συνάντηση μας .... :Wink:

----------


## Alex

*Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ με μια φίλη μου. Εκτός απροόπτου βέβαια, αλλά 2 χρόνια ναυτιλία είναι αυτά*. :Smile:

----------


## Eleni

> Λοιπόν σχετικά με την Τούρτα θα μας την κάνουν δώρο η Elentsa και η Lifesea που είχαν γεννέθλια ......


εγώ είμαι η "Elentsa" ???
:-)
...για Ελενίτσα πήγαινε μαλλον ε? :-) τσ τσ τσ

----------


## Eleni

αν έρθει κάποιος πως βρίσκει τους υπόλοιπους;
ισχύει για αύριο στο http://www.mecca.gr/profile.cfm 21.00?

----------


## efouskayak

ισχύει θα μας βρείς μωρέ θα ρωτήσεις που είναι του naytilia και θα σου πούν.

----------


## lifesea

> ισχύει θα μας βρείς μωρέ θα ρωτήσεις που είναι του naytilia και θα σου πούν.


δεν χρειαζεται *ΜΠΑΜ* κανουμε.... :Wink:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

αμα ειμουν εγω εκει θα γινονταν μπαμ..
τωρα με την εφη, για ΜΠΟΥΜ το βλεπω

----------


## efouskayak

> αμα ειμουν εγω εκει θα γινονταν μπαμ..
> τωρα με την εφη, για ΜΠΟΥΜ το βλεπω


Αν είμασταν και οι δύο ... και ΜΠΑΜ και ΜΠΟΥΜ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα η συνάντηση μας για τα δύο χρόνια λειτουργίας του NAYTILIA.GR .
Παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώστε μας όσοι έχετε δηλώσει ότι θα έρθετε ....
και όσοι θα έρθετε και δεν μας το έχετε δηλώσει......

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ θα είμαι...

----------


## Petros

Eta 9 sharp. Μην αργησετε ολοι και περιμενω μονος...χαχα

----------


## efouskayak

Το ζητάει ο οργανισμός σου πρωί πρωί μου φαινετε.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Aπο τις 7 πρεπει να εισαι να προετοιμασεις το εδαφος. Αντε το πολυ 7 και μιση.

----------


## efouskayak

ναι να κάνω και ενα σφουγγάρισμα ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Oχι μωρε ο,τι βλεπει η πεθερα μονο.

----------


## joyce

Prospathw na diavasw kati oristiko sxetika m'ekeini ti tourta pou legate...... kai me kapoia dwra ap'ti Naxo alla..... TIPOTAAAA!!!! :Confused:  

Opws leei kai i Lifesea: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Prospathw na diavasw kati oristiko sxetika m'ekeini ti tourta pou legate...... kai me kapoia dwra ap'ti Naxo alla..... TIPOTAAAA!!!! 
> 
> Opws leei kai i Lifesea: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY!!!


αυτο ξαναπεστο . . . . .

----------


## Alex

και εγω μαλλον θα είμαι εκει με μια φίλη πολύ σχετική με τη ναυτιλία αλλά γύρω στις 9.30. Ελπίζω να μην κόψετε αμέσως την τούρτα

----------


## lifesea

μειον ΕΜΕΝΑ.... :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## captainpanos

Και εγώ μαζί σας κι ας είμαι προχθεσινός.

----------


## captainpanos

μαζί κι'εγώ να σας δώ και να τα πούμε.

----------


## efouskayak

Πως τα περάσατε? εγω δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα

----------


## joyce

Kalimera!!
Dystyxws den eixame symmetoxi kai einai poly krima telika.
Eimastan mono 3 atoma.

----------


## Petros

Kαλα την ειχε κλεισει την ενοτητα ο admin...

----------


## lifesea

> Σήμερα η συνάντηση μας για τα δύο χρόνια λειτουργίας του NAYTILIA.GR .
> Παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώστε μας όσοι έχετε δηλώσει ότι θα έρθετε ....
> και όσοι θα έρθετε και δεν μας το έχετε δηλώσει......


....μαλλον αυτο δεν το ειδε κανεις.
Πετρο τωρα να σου πω οτι εχεις αδικο δεν εχεις.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Kαλα την ειχε κλεισει την ενοτητα ο admin...


Όπως είπα και χτές ήταν η τελευταία φορά που κανονίζω συνάντηση  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

Καλημερα!

Εγω ο μονος λογος που δεν ηρθα ηταν επειδη ημουν αρρωστη (ιωση) αλλα αυτο σας το ειπα! 

Δεν νομιζω ομως οτι πρεπει να τα παρατησεις! Μηπως πρεπει να δωσεις περισσοτερα κινητρα ειδικα στους νεους που δεν εχουν ξαναρθει και ισως ενω δηλωνουν οτι θα ερθουν για καποιο λογο νιωθουν αβολα? :Confused:

----------


## joyce

> ....μαλλον αυτο δεν το ειδε κανεις.
> Πετρο τωρα να σου πω οτι εχεις αδικο δεν εχεις.


Lifesea
Akoma ki etsi na'nai, den einai i prwti fora pou den erxontai aftoi pou exoun dilwsei symmetoxi.
Pistevw pws i ypefthinotita einai aparaititi proypothesi gia osous mpainoun s'afto to forum.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρεις τι με στεναχωρεί με αυτούς που δεν ενημέρωσαν και αυτους που το είπαν τελευταία στιμγή π.χ. στις 21 που είχαμε συνάντηση, αν το ήξερα ή θα το ακυρώναμε ή θα κανόινίζαμε να πάμε εμείς οι τρείς κάπου αλλού για που να μας βολεύει όλους και όχι να καθόμαστε να περιμένουμε μήπως και έρθει κανείς ή να λέει συνέχεια ο Πέτρος αν ρωτήσει κανείς για την συνάντηση του naytilia.gr είμαστε εδώ .
Ειλικρινά κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα μήπως έχουμε σε άλλο μαγαζί την συνάντηση μας....

----------


## joyce

> Ξέρεις τι με στεναχωρεί με αυτούς που δεν ενημέρωσαν και αυτους που το είπαν τελευταία στιμγή π.χ. στις 21 που είχαμε συνάντηση, αν το ήξερα ή θα το ακυρώναμε ή θα κανόινίζαμε να πάμε εμείς οι τρείς κάπου αλλού για που να μας βολεύει όλους και όχι να καθόμαστε να περιμένουμε μήπως και έρθει κανείς ή να λέει συνέχεια ο Πέτρος αν ρωτήσει κανείς για την συνάντηση του naytilia.gr είμαστε εδώ .
> Ειλικρινά κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα μήπως έχουμε σε άλλο μαγαζί την συνάντηση μας....


'Εχεις χίλια δίκια και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ισως τελικά να μην υπήρχε η διάθεση παρ'ολο που δήλωσαν συμμετοχή.
Δε πειράζει, καλή καρδιά!!! Εμείς μια φορά περάσαμε τέλεια, έτσι?? :Wink:

----------


## Petros

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Εγω ο μονος λογος που δεν ηρθα ηταν επειδη ημουν αρρωστη (ιωση) αλλα αυτο σας το ειπα! 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω ομως οτι πρεπει να τα παρατησεις! Μηπως πρεπει να δωσεις περισσοτερα κινητρα ειδικα στους νεους που δεν εχουν ξαναρθει και ισως ενω δηλωνουν οτι θα ερθουν για καποιο λογο νιωθουν αβολα?


Εχεις δικιο κατα ενα μερος Βασιλικη, αλλα το βρισκω και λιγο παιδικο να νιωθεις αβολα να πας σε μια συναντηση με συναδελφους σου. Ακομα και αν δεν ξερεις κανεναν. Εγω και εσυ το ειχαμε κανει καποια στιγμη οταν κ εμεις ειχαμε ερθει στην πρωτη μας συναντηση.

Επισης ειχα πει σε αυτον που δαγκωνει να μην ερθει εχτες και δεν ηρθε...οποτε δεν υπηρχε φοβος.

----------


## Λίρια Κοκόρου

Καλημέρα. Σας βρήκα τυχαία, ψάχνοντας για εντελώς άλλο θέμα. Γράφτηκα για να μην μείνω με την απορία οτι δεν γνώρισα τις σελίδες από κοντά. Λέω να ρίξω άγκυρα πάντως, γιατί με σηκώνει ο θαλασσινός αέρας.
  Μάλλον όμως την πάτησα στο θέμα της υπογραφής μου κι έβαλα το ...άλλο μου όνομα. Επειδή σκέφτηκα να φορέσω ένα ονοματάκι πιό βολικό για παραλίες και αδιάβροχο καλού κακού, ξέρει κανείς πώς θα το αλλάξω;
  Δεν θέλω σχόλια πάνω στην ασχετοσύνη μου, σας βλέπω που κρυφογελάτε. Αααανθρωπος στη θάλασσαααα....!

----------


## joyce

> Καλημέρα. Σας βρήκα τυχαία, ψάχνοντας για εντελώς άλλο θέμα. Γράφτηκα για να μην μείνω με την απορία οτι δεν γνώρισα τις σελίδες από κοντά. Λέω να ρίξω άγκυρα πάντως, γιατί με σηκώνει ο θαλασσινός αέρας.
>   Μάλλον όμως την πάτησα στο θέμα της υπογραφής μου κι έβαλα το ...άλλο μου όνομα. Επειδή σκέφτηκα να φορέσω ένα ονοματάκι πιό βολικό για παραλίες και αδιάβροχο καλού κακού, ξέρει κανείς πώς θα το αλλάξω;
>   Δεν θέλω σχόλια πάνω στην ασχετοσύνη μου, σας βλέπω που κρυφογελάτε. Αααανθρωπος στη θάλασσαααα....!



Καλώς όρισες Λίρια!
Απο τα ''Βοηθήματα'' 'η απο τον ''Πίνακα Ελέγχου'' στη πανω σειρά του μενού μπορείς να επιλέξεις ''επεξεργασία υπογραφής'' και να το διορθώσεις.

----------


## gvaggelas

Παιδιά χίλια συγνώμη. Δυστυχώς έφυγα Τρίτη για το νησί

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Δεν νομιζω ομως οτι πρεπει να τα παρατησεις! Μηπως πρεπει να δωσεις περισσοτερα κινητρα ειδικα στους νεους που δεν εχουν ξαναρθει και ισως ενω δηλωνουν οτι θα ερθουν για καποιο λογο νιωθουν αβολα?


Τι κίνητρα να δώσω ?

----------


## Eleni

ευτυχώς που δεν είχα πει σίγουρα...
knowing me...

μέχρι τις 7.30 όλο ξεκινούσα... είχα σκοπό να έρθω έστω και μισομεθυσμένη... καθώς το μεσημέρι έτυχε ουζοποσία :-) μέχρι και ένα φίλο ανέβαλα γιατί είπα πως έχω να πάω κάπου (του ζήτησα να με φέρει αλλά που αυτός!)
και κάπου σε κάποια φάση που σκεφτόμουν πως είμαι ολίγον συγκινημένη για την γνωριμία και αυτός λείπει και μπου χου χου και θα με πάρετε στο κορόιδο και λοιπές βλακείες της ώρας... με πήρε ο ύπνος και τη γλιτώσατε!

πάντως γενικά οι συναντήσεις είναι δύσκολες στην εποχή μας, έστω κι αν δείχνουμε ενθουσιασμό. ¶λλο να μιλάς πίσω απο μια οθόνη σε "διαδικτυακούς φίλους" κι άλλο να συναντάς από κοντά...

μπράβο  σε αυτούς που τα κατάφεραν!

----------


## v.g.

> ¶λλο να μιλάς πίσω απο μια οθόνη σε "διαδικτυακούς φίλους" κι άλλο να συναντάς από κοντά...
> 
> μπράβο σε αυτούς που τα κατάφεραν!


Ωραια τα λες εσυ, αλλα καλα ειναι να κανεις αυτο που λες γιατι αλλιως δειχνεις ασταθεια, αναξιοπιστια και ανευθυνοτητα. Και αυτα που κανει καποιος πισω απο την οθονη, αντικατοπτριζουν τον πραγματικο χαρακτηρα. Οταν δεν εισαι σιγουρη αν θελεις να πας καπου δε λες "Μαλλον θα ερθω". Οταν εισαι 100% σιγουρη τοτε να το πεις. Αν θελεις να σχηματισουμε μια σωστη εικονα για σενα πρεπει να κανεις και αυτο που λες αλλιως θα εχουμε λαθος εντυπωση. :Cool:   (Βεβαια αυτη ειναι μονο η δικη μου αποψη).

----------


## efouskayak

Vasiliki μου φαίνεσαι πολύ αυστηρή και εγώ είπα οτι θα έρθω και τελικά δεν υπήρχε κανείς να μου κρατήσει το παιδί ... εσύ έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα για εμένα οτι είμαι ασταθής και αναξιόπιστη ?

οχι γιατι θέλω να το ξέρω.

----------


## v.g.

Δεν αναφεθηκα σε σενα

----------


## efouskayak

Εμμεσα ναι και γενικά δεν νομίζω οτι όσοι δεν κατάφεραν να έρθουν ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## v.g.

Οκ. Εχεις δικιο! Ο χειμαρρος της στιγμης!

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν πειράζει απλώς ψυχραιμία...  :Wink:

----------


## joyce

Kαλημέρα!!
Προς τι το μίσος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός?? Δεν οφελεί!! 
Απ'τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει συμμετοχή δεν υπάρχει και λόγος  να προγραμματίζονται συναντήσεις. Ο,τι έγινε, έγινε.

----------


## efouskayak

Ούτε μίσος ούτε αλληλοσπαραγμός... αυτό έλειπε απλώς συζήτηση κάνουμε και ίσως να ανεβάσαμε λίγο τους τόνους... οκ όμως τους ρίξαμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## v.g.

> Kαλημέρα!!
> Προς τι το μίσος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός??


Μπα εγω ΔΕΝ νοιωθω μισος! Φανηκε κατι τετοιο???

----------


## efouskayak

Να το καταπολεμήσεις το μίσος μας γερνάει... είναι κρίμα

----------


## v.g.

> Να το καταπολεμήσεις το μίσος μας γερνάει... είναι κρίμα


Δεν νοιωθω μισος..Ξεχασα το ΔΕ πριν..Δεν νοιωθω ηθελα να πω

----------


## joyce

Σίγουρα υπάρχει σεβαστός λόγος για ν'ανέβουν οι τόνοι.

Νιώθω την ανάγκη να σας πώ τα εξής γιατί μου δίνεται η εντύπωση οτι σημαντικά πράγματα περνάνε στο ντούκου.

Γενικά πιστεύω πως σε οποιαδήποτε συνάντηση σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν και οι απώλειες.

Σύμφωνα με τη δική μου λογική, όταν καθορίζεται μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία, ώρα και τοποθεσία κατόπιν ψηφοφορίας (όπως έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν) ή απευθείας συννενόησης και συμφωνίας (πόσο μάλλον) με κάποια άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται για μια προγραμματισμένη συνάντηση και έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή, οι λόγοι που κάποιοι δεν συμμετέχουν τελικά μπορεί να ειναι είτε γιατί αδυνατούν να παρευρεθούν (λόγω ημερομηνίας ή ώρας που δεν εξυπηρετεί τους ίδιους) οπότε κι έχουν ενημερώσει εκ των προτέρων σχετικά είτε γιατί κάτι απρόοπτο (πολύ πιο σημαντικό απο τη συνάντηση) έχει συμβεί τελευταία στιγμή όπου επίσης ενημερώνουν. 
Τώρα αν απο τα 10 (αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με) άτομα που είπαν οτι θα έρθουν δεν πήγανε τα 7 όλως τυχαίως,... δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.
Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον προσωπικά.
Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος λόγος δεν στέκει για μένα προσωπικά.

----------


## Eleni

eipa ego oti "mallon tha ertho"????

pados esi eihes pei oti tha pareis ena tilefono, sou iha dosei to til tis doulias mou... akoma perimenooooo

:-)

oso gia ta ipoloipa... kale! ti se peiraxe proi proi!??? kati se ehei peiraxei asheto... apokliete na ne to oti de piga sti sinadisi ke siga min skas  gia to ti dihno ego i an ime to ke to ke to...

an theleis pare me tilefono na ta poume
eleni




> Ωραια τα λες εσυ, αλλα καλα ειναι να κανεις αυτο που λες γιατι αλλιως δειχνεις ασταθεια, αναξιοπιστια και ανευθυνοτητα. Και αυτα που κανει καποιος πισω απο την οθονη, αντικατοπτριζουν τον πραγματικο χαρακτηρα. Οταν δεν εισαι σιγουρη αν θελεις να πας καπου δε λες "Μαλλον θα ερθω". Οταν εισαι 100% σιγουρη τοτε να το πεις. Αν θελεις να σχηματισουμε μια σωστη εικονα για σενα πρεπει να κανεις και αυτο που λες αλλιως θα εχουμε λαθος εντυπωση.  (Βεβαια αυτη ειναι μονο η δικη μου αποψη).

----------


## Eleni

...pou na ti steilo?
giati stis 28 ianouariou egina 32 ke kati mikroulitses vasilikoules mou tin benouneeeeee!!!
Oh oh oh
ine ke liodarinaaaaa pios me sozei tora!!
:-)

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω οτι το εξαντλήσαμε το θεμα.

----------

